
GitHub wins: Microsoft is shutting down CodePlex - dragthor
https://venturebeat.com/2017/03/31/github-wins-microsoft-is-shutting-down-codeplex-on-december-15/
======
erik_seaberg
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14006734](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14006734)

